# What's Trump on?



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Donald Trump offers to pardon Muhammad Ali, a draft dodging Muslim whose case went to court and was overturned in the United States Supreme Court. WTH is Trump thinking?

https://sports.yahoo.com/muhammad-alis-lawyer-responds-president-trumps-pardon-offer-151838852.html


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

The Resister said:


> Donald Trump offers to pardon Muhammad Ali, a draft dodging Muslim whose case went to court and was overturned in the United States Supreme Court. WTH is Trump thinking?
> 
> https://sports.yahoo.com/muhammad-alis-lawyer-responds-president-trumps-pardon-offer-151838852.html


A RED WAVE for the mid terms. The old Rinos out, as many as he can. New blood and an overwhelming MAGA minded agenda. It is Blatantly obvious pandering to the black vote. And it will work.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Who gives a shitt about some dead athlete man?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Malcom Renolds said:


> A RED WAVE for the mid terms. The old Rinos out, as many as he can. New blood and an overwhelming MAGA minded agenda. It is Blatantly obvious pandering to the black vote. And it will work.


You are correct on all points.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

jim-henscheli said:


> Who gives a shitt about some dead athlete man?


Who give a shit about the branch off an olive tree, but the cliche' has survived throughout time.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Malcom Renolds said:


> A RED WAVE for the mid terms. The old Rinos out, as many as he can. New blood and an overwhelming MAGA minded agenda. It is Blatantly obvious pandering to the black vote. And it will work.


I'm sure he can find some high profile black person that got a raw deal and their release would really energize a black community and make them look at him a different way. But a draft dodging Muslim???


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

MuhammadAli who’s conviction for peaceful opposition and rightful protest to being drafted to fight in America’s invasion and war in Vietnam, was unanimously overturned by the Supreme Court in 1971. Its the thought that counts.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The Resister said:


> I'm sure he can find some high profile black person that got a raw deal and their release would really energize a black community and make them look at him a different way. But a draft dodging Muslim???


As a Vietnam veteran, I highly abhor draft dodgers.
Nor do I particularly care for those who hid behind deferments.
But Ali did not dodge the draft. He refused to be drafted. There is a huge difference.
He stood up for his principles, knowing full well he would be stripped of his title and sent to jail.

For that, I always respected him.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Ego is a bitch.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> As a Vietnam veteran, I highly abhor draft dodgers.
> Nor do I particularly care for those who hid behind deferments.
> But Ali did not dodge the draft. He refused to be drafted. There is a huge difference.
> He stood up for his principles, knowing full well he would be stripped of his title and sent to jail.
> ...


As did I. He had his own reasons of course.
I, however, always agreed with Ayn Rand that a draft is unconstitutional. A government of free men has no right to conscript. An all voluntary standing military prevents the federal government from engaging in actions the people have not approved of. If nobody wants to sign up, it means your ideas are not supported and you can't have your war. If everyone wants to sign up (as in WWII) you have the support of the people.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The Resister said:


> I'm sure he can find some high profile black person that got a raw deal and their release would really energize a black community and make them look at him a different way. But a draft dodging Muslim???


Gotta look at the bigger picture man.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/early-lead/wp/2018/05/24/boxer-jack-johnson-is-posthumously-pardoned-by-president-trump/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.9b4428738128


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A case against Trump pardoning. The guy tried to get out of service any way that he could, just like other dodgers.



> Why President Trump Ought Not Pardon Muhammad Ali


https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/06/why_president_trump_ought_not_pardon_muhammad_ali.html


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

I think there's some personal relationship between Prez Trump and the Ali Family .... I believe they supported him during the election ....


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I wasn't an Ali fan growing because of his stance on some things.

With time and more information coming out about how shady/corrupt our government has been....these feelings have subsided a bit.

Personally, I'm willing to trade something as insignificant (in the scheme of things) as a controversial pardon... for more blacks voting Republican, and helping to keep Congress red.

You really don't have to look further than the census information to see that minorities are quickly becoming majorities.

We need all the help we can get if we are to keep this great, huge ship called America steered in the right direction.

His asking NFL players to name names for pardons? Absolutely brilliant.

My two cents.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Robie said:


> I wasn't an Ali fan growing because of his stance on some things.
> 
> With time and more information coming out about how shady/corrupt our government has been....these feelings have subsided a bit.
> 
> ...


Robie &#8230;.. your two cents is right on. Like it or not, we live in a marketing 101 world.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

Trump is playing chess while most of Washington DC is playing checkers and the Dems are playing chutes and ladders. He is the embodiment of the Art of the Deal and the Art of War.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Malcom Renolds said:


> A RED WAVE for the mid terms. The old Rinos out, as many as he can. New blood and an overwhelming MAGA minded agenda. It is Blatantly obvious pandering to the black vote. And it will work.


Exactly. That was my first thought when I heard what he was considering. Will it work? We shall see.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Ragnarök said:


> Ego is a bitch.


Yeah.
Thank God we are through with 8 years of King Obama's ego and narcissism.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

There is a big difference between Ali and someone who actively dodged the draft to save his own skin, like Bill Clinton or Ted Nugent.


"What's the difference between Jane Fonda and Ted Nugent?"


"I don't know. What?"


"Fonda went to Nam!"

:vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_lol:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If Trump can show even handedness (fairness) with issues that traditional democrat consituancies like but the demonic rats ignore, it may help in some of the closer election campaigns to keep the most evil of the communists out of power.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> If Trump can show even handedness (fairness) with issues that traditional democrat consituancies like but the demonic rats ignore, it may help in some of the closer election campaigns to keep the most evil of the communists out of power.


Agreed.
The most important cause to save our traditional American way of life is to marginalize and neuter the socialist Democratic Party. To consign them to the dustbin of history, to paraphrase my hero Winston Churchill.
They are hell bent on destroying everything patriots hold dear.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Yeah.
> Thank God we are through with 8 years of King Obama's ego and narcissism.


WHat you didn't enjoy reading about what burger joint he ate at to show he's one of us?

Obama isn't intelligent enough to have an ego. He likes him some eggos though after a nice bong rip.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Robie said:


> I wasn't an Ali fan growing because of his stance on some things.
> 
> With time and more information coming out about how shady/corrupt our government has been....these feelings have subsided a bit.
> 
> ...


I had a poll here asking what people were prepping for. It drew only a few responses. Apparently people didn't think about it. In another thread, I discussed the topic of The other prepper. It was my attempt to say to the prepping community that we should have a legal / political prepping strategy. And I would ask you what you're prepping for?

In your post, you acknowledge that "_we_" are becoming the minority as the black people become the majority in America. If we are to go along to get along, then we have to figure out what it is, we're prepping for. You're basically admitting that we are buying votes by trying to figure out which black person to pardon in some effort to win over black voters. Presuming the black people are as intelligent as the whites in this country, the fact that more black people are working under Donald Trump than Barack Obama ought to be worthy of their consideration. It should not take theatrical vote buying at the expense of our public morals (presuming we have any.)

In our legal / political strategy as preppers, some of us realize that we prep because we fear an internal conflict is inevitable. Some have this unrealistic hope of a utopia wherein we're all going to sit around a campfire, join hands and sing Kum Bah Yah. And so, we try to accommodate every race, religion, creed, color, sexual persuasion, and political belief into one body politic. While we've made peace with the NEW WORLD ORDER / One World Government and its one race, one religion, one political view - they have not made peace with us. For instance, the Ds nominated Stacey Abrams to be their nominee for governor in Georgia. While the media will be abuzz about having the first black female governor, they will be silent on that fact that Abrams has been a reparations activist for the most of her life.

Behind the facade, most of us know, deep in our hearts, that America was founded by white people in search of Liberty, religious Freedom, and God given Rights. Our race became a part of our culture - as it is in most countries. There are more Chinese in China than there are white people on the face of the earth. Ninety eight plus percent of China is made up of Han Chinese. Japan openly proclaims itself to the most racially pure nation on the earth at 97 + percent Japanese. North Korea is over 97 percent one people. Zimbabwe is 99.7 percent black. But America is judged by the number of non-whites we cater to. The few organizations that exist in the United States that discuss race are, generally, white supremacist organizations. The problem with them is that if you put them all together and turned their brains into dynamite, you couldn't get enough charge to blow one's nose. It's not to say many whites don't buy into some aspects of their counterproductive ideology that leads to inevitable defeat (white supremacist solutions for the immigration debacle is my best example.)

There is an old country song and one of the lines in it is "_You've got to stand for something or you'll fall for anything_." When we're trying to buy votes from a people that want to see your inevitable demise, it makes me wonder what we're prepping for. Somehow I'm not getting it. America was founded on specific foundational principles. If we have to compromise them in order to buy votes, what is it we really stand for? And, if we're going to help empower people that hate us, what are prepping for? When acts of genocide are dished out, maybe we'll have many preps for the enemies of America to enjoy after they gut us. My personal strategy is to avoid doing / saying things that give the Ds a reason to vote against us. Then we point out that are getting a better deal under the Rs. So, the reactionary voters aren't stirred up and they watch ball games instead of going out and voting. Eventually, presuming we have an end game, the posterity of the founders regain control and we put off the inevitable SHTF scenarios that history says will play themselves out. So, I guess you and I will have to disagree on this one.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

The Resister said:


> I had a poll here asking what people were prepping for. It drew only a few responses. Apparently people didn't think about it. In another thread, I discussed the topic of The other prepper. It was my attempt to say to the prepping community that we should have a legal / political prepping strategy. And I would ask you what you're prepping for?
> 
> In your post, you acknowledge that "_we_" are becoming the minority as the black people become the majority in America. If we are to go along to get along, then we have to figure out what it is, we're prepping for. You're basically admitting that we are buying votes by trying to figure out which black person to pardon in some effort to win over black voters. Presuming the black people are as intelligent as the whites in this country, the fact that more black people are working under Donald Trump than Barack Obama ought to be worthy of their consideration. It should not take theatrical vote buying at the expense of our public morals (presuming we have any.)
> 
> ...


Great post.

You can continue thinking how things should be. I'll continue thinking how things are.

Like it or not, we are being governed by powerful people playing games.

I prefer to be on the winning team.

I quit being fair-minded...nice...understanding...about 10 years ago.

I decided to fight fire with fire.

Trump has decided to fight fire with fire.

I'm rather enjoying the heat fire brings.

Liberals are my enemy.

I have no intentions of bartering with them any more. I used to. Not anymore.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Robie said:


> Great post.
> 
> You can continue thinking how things should be. I'll continue thinking how things are.
> 
> ...


I have made more enemies by telling people how things really are than the number of people you've met in your entire life. Fact is, for telling one guy the truth about a certain topic, his full time job is stalking me. If over the last thirty years *ANYONE* had something negative to say about me, this guy has documented it.

So, let me tell you the reality of things. Donald J. Trump spent his life as a master of deception. He was even involved with the World Wrestling Federation. There people are being played; they know it; they still cheerfully pay for it.

I don't "_barter_" with liberals. I work around them... just as Trump works around those that numerically outnumber him. His advantage is big money. But, once Trump is gone (unless he is immortal and has aspirations to be your king) then you are on the *losing* side. Let me be blunt with you:

*EVERY* victory has a cost. You may not see it immediately. But, you will pay the price. There is no conceivable way that the issue that caused you to vote for Trump is going to prevail in the long haul. The weight of world-wide opinion will be too much to overcome; most of what caused you to vote for Trump will *NOT* pass constitutional muster; the bulk of it *should* insult the common sense of the American people. It's what keeps prompting me to ask what are you prepping for?

If you follow the Trump supporters lines of logic to their final conclusion, they lose, they have to know they're going to lose and I can only keep asking why.

The reality is, the liberal / left / Democrats hate, loathe, and despise *every* foundational principle upon which this nation was founded. The conservative / right / Republicans have chosen a different path to get to the same destination as the left. The people behind Trump are taking a road that is unquestionably headed to a certain defeat AND those supporting that effort will soon be voted into oblivion. It's as if they know they're going to fail, but don't want to have any civil discourse to tell people why. Common sense (which is not all that common) dictates that the strategies Trump supporters have signed onto cannot possibly be sustained. So, if you lose, you win?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Resister said:


> I have made more enemies by telling people how things really are than the number of people you've met in your entire life. Fact is, for telling one guy the truth about a certain topic, his full time job is stalking me. If over the last thirty years *ANYONE* had something negative to say about me, this guy has documented it.
> 
> So, let me tell you the reality of things. Donald J. Trump spent his life as a master of deception. He was even involved with the World Wrestling Federation. There people are being played; they know it; they still cheerfully pay for it.
> 
> ...


 It's not possible to say what I'm prepping for because I don't have a crystal ball. I don't know what will hit, I just know that the gas is already gone and we're driving around on the fumes.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Annie said:


> It's not possible to say what I'm prepping for because I don't have a crystal ball. I don't know what will hit, I just know that the gas is already gone and we're driving around on the fumes.


Part of my point is sometimes lost in the discussion. You are not only a prepper, but a citizen as well. Citizens in the United States have three votes (unlike democracies that have only one vote); you have a voice to be heard and can help develop public policy; you have the ability to influence those who write the laws and formulate policies that affect our future.

When you neglect the duties of citizenship, of course you don't know what to prep for. But, of those who are active in the political scenery, the ones on the right are influenced by so - called "_solutions_" that are antithetical to the concept of prepping. Legal and political defeat negates the need to prep. The current agenda of both the left and the right has come down to a choice between the Nanny State and the *POLICE STATE*. Not being a fan of either side, I'm trying to look down that road and decide what it is I'm prepping for. But, what I'm *NOT* doing is to *create* the scenario that puts my Life and Liberty in danger. I buy insurance on my car, but I don't drive like a fool just to take the chance of having an accident and having to use that insurance.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Resister said:


> Part of my point is sometimes lost in the discussion. You are not only a prepper, but a citizen as well. Citizens in the United States have three votes (unlike democracies that have only one vote); you have a voice to be heard and can help develop public policy; you have the ability to influence those who write the laws and formulate policies that affect our future.
> 
> When you neglect the duties of citizenship, of course you don't know what to prep for. But, of those who are active in the political scenery, the ones on the right are influenced by so - called "_solutions_" that are antithetical to the concept of prepping. Legal and political defeat negates the need to prep. The current agenda of both the left and the right has come down to a choice between the Nanny State and the *POLICE STATE*. Not being a fan of either side, I'm trying to look down that road and decide what it is I'm prepping for. But, what I'm *NOT* doing is to *create* the scenario that puts my Life and Liberty in danger. I buy insurance on my car, but I don't drive like a fool just to take the chance of having an accident and having to use that insurance.


My citizenship primarily involves caring for and nurturing the homelife. I had lots of babies. In doing so, I hope to affect the future of this nation.



> Supposing it to be conceded that humanity has acted at least not unnaturally in dividing itself into two halves, respectively typifying the ideals of special talent and of general sanity (since they are genuinely difficult to combine completely in one mind), it is not difficult to see why the line of cleavage has followed the line of sex, or why the female became the emblem of the universal and the male of the special and superior.
> 
> Two gigantic facts of nature fixed it thus: first, that the woman who frequently fulfilled her functions literally could not be specially prominent in experiment and adventure; and second, that the same natural operation surrounded her with very young children, who require to be taught not so much anything as everything. Babies need not to be taught a trade, but to be introduced to a world. To put the matter shortly, woman is generally shut up in a house with a human being at the time when he asks all the questions that there are, and some that there aren't. It would be odd if she retained any of the narrowness of a specialist.
> 
> ...


----------

